# Craftsman 5/8HP router?



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a couple of old routers that came with router tables. One is a Craftsman 5/8 hp router that came with a benchtop router table. I wonder if anyone has heard of this type of router, I couldn't find a manual. I wonder if it's worth trying to get it in useable shape. I've never heard of a router before with such small horsepower. Interesting, though.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you have model numbers


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Do you have model numbers


I took a picture of the 5/8 hp and the model number shows. It's 315.17300. The other is at a shop in a location I won't be at for a few days. I'll post about that one then. It's a 1 1/2hp.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Katie, one of our members was a Sears repairman for many years and he says any power tool starting with 315 is a Ryobi.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Goblu said:


> I have a couple of old routers that came with router tables. One is a Craftsman 5/8 hp router that came with a benchtop router table. I wonder if anyone has heard of this type of router, I couldn't find a manual. I wonder if it's worth trying to get it in useable shape. I've never heard of a router before with such small horsepower. Interesting, though.


I've got several of them, the only type routers I have in fact. They're all 10 years old, or older, and except for one that needs a wire connection resoldered, work quite well, and answer all my routing needs, with no problems.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting, Chuck. So if I can't find a craftsman manual, perhaps a ryobi one will do. JOAT, good to hear from someone who uses them. I'm going to try to get it in good shape.


----------

